
Purely event-based I/O for V8 Javascript - mshafrir
http://97.107.132.72/node/
======
bluefish
Built it without a hitch on a Mac. Ran the demo which seems clean and pretty
snappy.

I'm not familiar with how other libraries might be implemented, like mysql,
sqlite, etc so I guess I'm wondering if this implementation will eventually
support external libraries. Also wondering how node compares to, say, narwhal:

<http://github.com/tlrobinson/narwhal/commits/master>

which seems to be more of a std lib than a full runtime. Also, can narwhal be
imported by node?

All in all, really exciting. I've been wanting js on the server forever.

~~~
tlrobinson
The Narwhal project (<http://narwhaljs.org/>) attempts to make JavaScript
generally more useful and pleasant outside the browser, adding a module
system, standard library, package manager, etc.

It's designed to be interpreter agnostic, by implementing as much as possible
in JavaScript, only dropping down to native modules where necessary (file io,
etc). Currently Rhino is the best supported platform but people are working on
V8 and Mozilla support as well.

It's still a work in progress but it's at the point where you can start
playing with it. All of the Cappuccino build tools use it now, btw.

Then there's JSGI and Jack (<http://jackjs.org/>), which is how you interface
with webservers. JSGI is a standard interface for JavaScript web applications
and middleware, and Jack is an implementation of several web server adapters,
middleware, and utilities, essentially a port of Ruby's Rack.

------
spicyj
Isn't the IP address following the post name reversed from what it should be?

------
geuis
Actual URL, <http://tinyclouds.org/node/>

------
gritzko
Marketingwise, well done. Otherwise, there are lots of "v8 standard library"
projects out there: k7, v8-juice and many more. Are Node people going to
reimplement event-driven MySQL client from scratch or what? Diving into the
code...

~~~
ryah
> Are Node people going to reimplement event-driven MySQL client from scratch
> or what?

No. MySQL does not provide an API that is usable with an event-loop, so it
will need to be run in a separate internal thread. It will notify the main
thread when it is complete. With Postgres the situation is better, they have a
very nice API that can be integrated into an event loop, so the extra overhead
won't be necessary.

------
lackbeard
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=635786>

